# Xd 45gap



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

Was looking at getting one local shop has it for $220. Not sure about the GAP round though hear mixed things. Can any more knowledgable people give my a little info. That was the only thing that stopped my from walking out with it.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

FatRotty said:


> Was looking at getting one local shop has it for $220. Not sure about the GAP round though hear mixed things. Can any more knowledgable people give my a little info. That was the only thing that stopped my from walking out with it.


I don't know for certain but expect the desirability is reflected in price. I have never seen .45 Gap ammo on the shelves of the places I shop. If you reload you might be able to keep ammo cost down but I expect your ammo cost over time will easily make up the difference in price of the gap vs 45ACP. I have been wrong before ( I doubted myself once ) but that is my current opinion.

Good luck


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> I don't know for certain but expect the desirability is reflected in price. I have never seen .45 Gap ammo on the shelves of the places I shop. If you reload you might be able to keep ammo cost down but I expect your ammo cost over time will easily make up the difference in price of the gap vs 45ACP.


+1 :smt023


----------

